# Anyone else experience neon tetras jumping out of tank?



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, 
I've got a 90G planted tank with about a dozen neons in it, amongst other fish. In the last week or so I've found two neons on the floor next to the tank... jumping casualties. Has this happened to anyone else? All of the fish are fine and my levels are all at 0, I'm not sure what would cause them to jump.

When I observe the tank none of my other fish bother the neons, so I don't think they are threatened or anything like that. I do have two juvenile angels but they are too small to eat the neons and pay them no attention.

Is this a species thing by chance?


----------



## iant (Feb 13, 2013)

I had 2 jumped out after I moved them to another tank. it probably didn't like the new water parameters


----------



## Aqualady (Jan 14, 2013)

Are you cycled, I noticed you said ALL levels are 0?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I've only ever had any fish jump when my water conditions where not right. 

A cycled tank wont have zero for all of it. There will be some nitrate in a healthy established tank.


----------



## urbach (Apr 16, 2009)

Tetras jump out caused of water parameter. Especially Ammonia. Check your Ammonia and do 50% water change.


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

Same. I've had shrimp and neons jump from a tank that was high in ammonia. For some reason my test kit was showing 0. I brought the water to my lfs and it was like .25 PPM on their kit.


----------



## mattjm20 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I meant ammonias and nitrites only. I run dual Fluval 406 filters on my 90G and change 30% of the water once per week. I will keep monitoring, though.

Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

I have experienced jumping when i walk towards the tank in the dark. The vibration caused by my footsteps seems to cause them to freak out and swim away from me...


----------

